# Bottles from battlefield



## ardennen1945 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello
 I found a lot of bottles on a battlefield in Belgium Europe.
 They all have the same inscription
 "TCW CO USA3
 NO SOLVIT
 is there anyone who can tell me what the bottles are for ?


----------



## ardennen1945 (Nov 1, 2006)

this is better picture


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 1, 2006)

The TCW Co was Wheaton Glass Co in New Jersey. I think NO SOLVIT was a glass brand name of thiers, sort of like PYREX. Your bottles look like medicine bottles.


----------



## ardennen1945 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi

 Thx for your answer.
 I'm almost sure they are medical bottles because there were dops included with "pfizer" markings, in the same hole were also needles.

 I think they are there since the Second World War.+/- 1944 / 1945


----------



## capsoda (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Jef, Welcome to the Antique Bottles Forum. The Large on is an IV drip bottle and the small one is for injectable fluids. They were common in hospital areas on battle fields in WW2. Most of the ones used in WW1 would have had Red Cross on them but Wheaton made them for hospital use then too.


----------

